
How our chatbot attracted 1M users without promotion - jimothyhalpert7
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/07/how-our-dumb-bot-attracted-1-million-users-without-even-trying/
======
SandersAK
saved you a click: "We did nothing to promote the bot. No ads. No paid
promotions. No splashy launch. We just put it in Kik’s Bot Shop and waited.
(Full disclaimer: We work for Kik, and Roll has been our side project.)"

~~~
wsmith
That's a little misleading. What they did well was keep the bot simple.

~~~
cr3ative
"1M users without promotion" is also misleading without "By the way, we run
the platform it operates on."

